

Life Creates Time, Space, and the Cosmos Itself - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/1216109-The-Biocentric-Universe-Theory-Life-Creates-Time-Space-and-the-Cosmos-Itself

======
retrogradeorbit
I love the dubious dragging in of badly understood quantum to justify it.
Unfortunately for the argument, the term 'observer' is misinterpreted (as it
usually is by non physicist lay people) and actually doesn't show that 'we
create our universe' (outside of a purely ontological sense) at all.

ref: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copenhagen_interpretation>

